# dbol making me angry



## mr.nitrofish (Nov 24, 2005)

now im no subcriber to the myth of roid rage, but ive been in a reall pissed off mood the last couple of days. Now im not picking fights with my friends or anything, but some of the things that have bugged me for a while are really bugging me now. basicly I have said some stuff Ive regreted later. I can just see what someone with lack of self controll could do with this stuff.


----------



## Nitrateman (Nov 24, 2005)

Mr. Nitro  I think that the angry thing is going around.  I wish that I could blame my anger on something as specific as dbol.

trying to laugh it off

Nitrateman


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Nov 24, 2005)

I hope your right, I don't want to be pissed off for another 2 weeks


----------



## Zaven (Nov 24, 2005)

mr.nitrofish said:
			
		

> now im no subcriber to the myth of roid rage, but ive been in a reall pissed off mood the last couple of days. Now im not picking fights with my friends or anything, but some of the things that have bugged me for a while are really bugging me now. basicly I have said some stuff Ive regreted later. I can just see what someone with lack of self controll could do with this stuff.


I believe in a small part roid rage.....I just think its highly over exagerated. 

Dbol definately made me way more moody, pissy, etc..I'm sure its do to the increase in blood pressure.....It even affected me morso than Tren.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 24, 2005)

*Tren*

I'm on my third week of tren and last night I did something angry that I regret.  I gotta keep a lid on it!  Anger is great for the gym but only for the gym.


----------



## heavy (Nov 24, 2005)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Anger is great for the gym but only for the gym.



You guys are lucky. I wish I could use my rage in the gym, but being pissed off while lifting only fucks my workouts up.  :twisted:


----------



## KILLA (Nov 24, 2005)

I get the rage pretty bad. Last cycle I was mean as hell. Yes it is great in the gym, but no good anywhere else. It was worst while on 100mg prop eod and 300mg sust eod. Once I dropped the prop, it got better. Little things began pissing me off to the point I wanted to act on it, but had to maintain. Now I wish I was back on cycle. I enjoyed the anger.


----------



## Testosperone (Nov 24, 2005)

yeah, being pissed in the gym only fucks up my lifts..i try not to talk to my gf before i go lol, and the only roid rage i have experienced..is more of an i dont care, whatever..attitude..i think im more laid back and just like im going to do what i want and if u dont like it fuckoff


----------



## stealthmeister (Nov 25, 2005)

Killa and testosperone....I offer a solution to both your problems........keep the prop., but do talk to and boink your girlfriend before the workout and it'll all be good


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Nov 25, 2005)

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one here that believes a bit in the "RAGE".  Yes I 100% agree the topic is blown up and highly over exaggerated.  But I definitly notice a difference when I'm on.  I tend to have very little pacients and get irritable over things I shouldn't be.  So far it seems Tren is my #1 enemy!


----------



## Cannons (Nov 27, 2005)

Honestly, I think ALL emotions are intensified when on test especially dbol or tren.  I noticed that when I was around people that I didn't care for, I was always in a bad mood, or highly irritable.  When around my loved ones or people who were extremely funny or likable, I was in a great mood.   I just think that the "rage" emotion is more capatilized and noticed because its so intense and people always remember the negative not the positive.  Avoid people who you dispise (if possible) and spend more time with people you enjoy, you'll see a difference.  Before you get pissed again, think of something (like right now) that you think is hilarious, or someone that makes you laugh, and whenever you get pissed, force yourself to think that thought.........you would be surprised how quickly you can blow off the "RAGE".


----------



## Testosperone (Nov 27, 2005)

i agree..i have noticed when im around people i like i have been so happy. and when i am around people i hate wow i am not a fun person to talk to. that is a new way to look at it. ur mood swings are just intensified by the test. no one notcies that u are in a greast mood, but they will remember when ur in a terrible mood


----------

